

Show HN: Modern OpenGL ES (3.0 / 3.1 compute shaders) with Java for Android 5.0+ - MichaelEGR
https://github.com/typhonrt/modern-java6-android-gldemos

======
MichaelEGR
Glad I could get my first open source effort up after all these years. There
are few if any modern OpenGL ES 3.0 / 3.1 demos for Java with Android and this
is important tech. I spent a good chunk of the last week pulling out code from
my commercial middleware (TyphonRT) to make a lightweight and concise GL
framework that makes working with modern GL much easier. I also provide a few
demos with more forthcoming though this is a spare time effort. The nice thing
is that the demo code is separated from the framework, so the framework can be
used separately. Eventually I'll be porting the NVidia Gameworks demos to Java
/ Android. Lots more to say, but I'd be glad to answer any questions about
modern OpenGL on Android. I'll be expanding the wiki on the repos linked here
in the next week.

If you think the code above is useful or cool it's the basis for where I'm
headed with building a next-gen video engine for Android. I have ~9 hours left
on a crowd funding campaign that will help me get it out sooner than later
having bootstrapped to 95% of the way there spending 2.5k hours over the last
year building it. I'll keep it short as there is a video available to check
out of it in action. Also bumped into Robert Scoble a week or so ago and he
gave me a couple of amazing endorsements:

"It's the first app that makes me excited about Android in a long time..." \--
Robert Scoble
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0kYC4sFo8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0kYC4sFo8)

"This Android app makes me jealous. Video effects. Feels like a new age in
video." \-- Robert Scoble
[https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152876836024655&set=v...](https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152876836024655&set=vb.501319654&type=2&theater)

KS here: [http://kck.st/1xA3R61](http://kck.st/1xA3R61) At this point I'd
really just like to connect with interested early users as the funding goal is
well... yeah... Thanks folks!

